# trying to identify a ride on toy train



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

In 1969 my parents bought me a ride on battery powered train, along the same lines as the ride on electric cars.

The track was sectional plastic, about 8" between rails and formed a 10x15 foot oval. Loco was a UP F unit controlled by a small handle bar with a horn button in the center, push one way for forward, the other for reverse. The cars were about one and a half to two feet in length, I remember a gondola and a box car with opening doors where the cat would ride (not willingly) and the caboose. I can't tell you the make or anything else about.

After my parents got divorced in '74 mom put a bunch of stuff in storage, forgot about it for a while and forfitted everything when she could pay back fees. Bye bye train.

If anyone knows this train, or had something simular, lets hear it.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Tykes I believe is what you are looking for!! Regal 

Peg Perego Santa Fe RIDE ON Train toy MINT! 42 TRACKS!! - eBay (item 300363595843 end time Nov-10-09 13:17:13 PST)

Peg Perego Santa Fe RIDE ON Train toy MINT! 42 TRACKS!! - eBay (item 300363595843 end time Nov-10-09 13:17:13 PST)

Ride On Train Huge Holds 8-10 Kids Inside It - eBay (item 180369290265 end time Nov-12-09 10:12:21 PST)

check all the links in ebay sites several there


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

CapeCod, 

I definately know about this one! Bought one for my daughter in 1980. She's 32 now. We bought extra track and a 90 degree crossing-BIG figure-eight layout! Check this link. It's a little different now, but the same size and general design 

http://shop.mobileation.com/Santa-F...3eTaxeKbh0Te34Pa38Ta38Qa3r0?sc=9&category=594


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for your help so far. I've seen the lil' tykes, that wasn't it, notice how "toy" it looks. Mine had seperate cars with double axle trucks based on american prototypes.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://shop.mobileation.com/Santa-F...tegory=594


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe this is what you are looking for. 


http://images.google.com/imgres?img...0%26um%3D1 










Randy


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats it.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

$399.00 buy it now on Ebay 

Passenger Set 

http://cgi.ebay.com/REMCO-MIGHTY-CA...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45edc15606


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, B&M Boxcar and all! 

thanks randy


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey that's pretty kool. Never saw that one before!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah Gary, 

A four year old boy couldn't have asked for a better toy. That was the train under our Christmas tree that year.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dad has Super 8mm movies of me riding one of these around '76 or so, was owned by a co worker of his, and almost became mine (they were going to move an leave it with us, but his job offer fell through, the perils of being a DoD contractor). 

Forgot about it all these years, but remembered it exactly when you mentioned the fact that it was an F. 

As to the posts of the unrelated steam version, as Gary pointed out, it goes back 30 years also. I think a younger kid "in da hood" had a version of it in different colors, and can remember seeing it in Pennys or Service Merchandise (remember those?) back then too.


----------

